
Why the Google Nexus 7 is More Expensive than an iPad mini - - rbeck
http://digital-possibilities.com/blog/why-the-google-nexus-7-is-more-expensive-than-an-ipad-mini/
======
b0o
well i can only hope google will make it cheaper than it already is after the
announcement of the 32gb version sometime in the next couple weeks?

